# Going to be at the Music Festival Morelia Nov 21-27?



## raquelita (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm from Guanajuato, will be there those days and like meeting new people. I'm an older single woman, will be writing about the Festival for a Guanajuato magazine.


----------

